# Celeb Lookalikes (pt. 3)



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some new additions. The resemblances are downright scary


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I think Clinton and Walter is the best!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I like Nixon and the brain!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Ha ha those are great. Out of all of them, I think the most similairty is probably Leno and Flabber. My favorite is Nicholson and Baby Sinclair. Ha ha.


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

*Great Laugh!*

I burst out laughing after viewing the pictures. These actors/famous personalities don't need to wear costumes. Leno could just come as he is and people are gonna say, "Wait, you're flabber!" Hahahahah. That's really funny. Thanks for posting it. I wanna see more pictures like these.


----------



## schnallity (Oct 11, 2008)

Nixon and the Brain; that's hilarious!


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

My Favorites are either Nicolson and Sinclair, and Leno and Flabber! XD THese are the best, but who seriously finds the time to make these comparisons? XD Thumbs up to however does these! XD


----------

